# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Những ưu điểm của Robot hàn

## Mười Thịnh

Ngày nay, nhu cầu thị hiếu của con người ngày càng tăng cao yêu cầu về số lượng và chất lượng của các sản phẩm xã hội cũng không ngừng tăng. Điều đó đòi hỏi các dây chuyển sản xuất trong công nghiệp ngày nay càng hiện đại, có mức độ tự động hóa ngày càng cao với việc sử dụng các kỹ thuật điều khiển hiện đại. Đánh dấu bước đột phá trong sự phát triển cao về tự động  hóa không thể không nhắt đến robot hàn.

Robot hàn.

Trong những năm gần đây số lượng các đơn vị sử dụng robot hàn công nghiệp đã tăng một cách chóng mặt. Vì khi đưa công nghệ hàn tự động vào trong sản xuất có thể tăng cao năng xuất, tăng hiệu quả chi phí đầu tư.

Chất lượng của các mối hàn hồ quang kim loại khí (GMAW) còn phụ thuộc vào việc duy trì tốc độ và chiều dài của luồng hồ quang luôn ổn định.  Gõc của đèn hàn và sự lặp đi lặp lại vị trí cũng ảnh hưởng đến quá trình này. Trong khi sử dụng sử dụng robot sẽ giữ cho chiều dài của luồng  hồ quang chính xác tới từng 0.1mm và tốc độ ổn định. Sáu trục cho robot giữ được ngọn lửa hàn theo hầu hết các phương hướng, cũng với các thiết bị bổ sung như bàn nghiêng – xoay và giá đỡ sẽ đảm bảo các vị trí hàn tối ưu.

Các ưu điểm của hàn robot hàn

Tốc độ

Một robot có thể hàn nhanh hơn so với một con người, vì đèn hàn luôn nằm theo hướng tối ưu và di chuyển càng nhanh càng tốt. Ngoài ra, chu kỳ hàn của robot luôn giữ nguyên. Điều này giúp quá trình hàn dễ dàng hơn và hiệu suất hàn dễ tính toán hơn, nhờ vậy khách hàng có thể nhận được sản phẩm đúng theo thời gian đã hứa.

Thời gian sử lý được tiết kiệm theo một cách khác, Do mối hàn robot nó chung ;à sạch hơn so với mối hàn của người, nên ít phải thay thế và dọn dẹp hơn. Điều này tiết kiệm thêm thời gian trong casv thao thác đầu ra.

Chất lượng

Chuyển động nhất quán có nghĩa là chất lượng nhất quán. Với đèn hàn và các mảnh ghép pử cùng vị trí và di chuyển cùng tốc độ, chúng sẽ được hà giống nhau. Nguy cơ biến dạng không xuất hiện, và do robot không biết mệt mỏi là gì, nên sản phẩm hàn sẽ giống nhau từ đầu đến cuối. Đặc biệt quan trọng, tự động hóa mang lại cho khách hàng sự tin tưởng toàn vẹn của mỗi mối hàn.

Chất lượng nhất quán có nghĩa là không có sản phẩm nào bị loại bỏ do mối hàn không tốt. Điều này đặc biệt quan trọng trong các công việc giá trị cao, nơi không có chỗ trong ngân sách cho sử chữa hay bổ sng. Nó cũng tăng mức độ đảm bảo cho người mua khi không phải lo lắng về kỹ năng hay kinh nghiệm của thợ hàn

Giảm thiểu chi phí

Do hàn robot nhanh hơn,  nên việc sử dụng chất nỏng chảy, khí hàn, kim loại độn sẽ được giảm thiểu. Điều này thực sự có ý nghĩa khi hàn số lượng lớn trong suốt một khoảng thời gian dài.

Hàn robot rất hiệu quả đặc biệt là đối với quá trình sản xuất dài hơn việc lập trình thời gian phân bố theo lượng lớn các mảnh ghép. Một tế bào hàn tự động hiện đại thậm chí có thể chạy mà không cần giám sát suốt giờ nghỉ giải lao, bam đêm và những ngày cuối tuần, giảm chi phí hơn nữa bằng cách tăng hiệu suất.

----------


## anhcos

Tự mình đăng, tự mình khen, mod đâu xóa ngay bài này đê.

----------


## Fusionvie

Giờ này mà còn robot hàn, chuyển sang robot typing và post lâu rồi.

----------


## vanvulinh01

qua thời robot hàn r bạn

----------

